# Do guys care more about physical appearance than girls?



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Do men care about physical appearance than girls? i am just curious. if so is it since men are more visual? ive always wondered about this...how picky are men when it comes to looks too?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like looks. its an automatic subconcious thing. its not like i think about whether or not a person is attractive or not. so yes, personally im into looks more.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

yes

Its not because we are more visual. Its complicated. 

Some of it has to do with men seeking sex first. And when you are forced to make the first move, have limited knowledge of the person you are approaching, you just make an educated guess based on what you observe from afar.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Women care about looks.

I suspect a lot more women have sexual fantasies about Brad Pitt than about Dr. Phil. Women, feel free to correct me if Dr. Phil is the hot stud that appears in your every erotic dream.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

^------Women do enjoy looks. I think they pay more attention to personality though.

I've seen some real ugly doods get beautiful women just because they were outgoing and charismatic. Women having a good personality doesn't have the same power as it does for men.

If Dr. Phil were single, I think he'd be cleaning up with most of the women in his audience.

Maybe he does and we just don't know?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Women care about looks.
> 
> I suspect a lot more women have sexual fantasies about Brad Pitt than about Dr. Phil. Women, feel free to correct me if Dr. Phil is the hot stud that appears in your every erotic dream.


LOL.

Physical appearance is important for everyone-it depends on the individual; not gender specifics.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Guys want to look fit just like ladies do.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I have an eye for a good-looking guy. I've also crushed on, and gone out with, guys who I didn't immediately fancy from their looks, but found really attractive once I got to know them. If I was single and looking, I'd never reject a guy just because he wasn't handsome.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Men do care about looks, but the caveat is men have low standards. I speak for myself when I say I'll take something over nothing. And that something could go as low as a 3-5 on the richter scale.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VanDamMan said:


> If Dr. Phil were single, I think he'd be cleaning up with most of the women in his audience.


The chrome dome isn't helping, but I think women would respond quite positively to a guy who's rich, famous, sensitive, and tall. Presumably women like him since women are most of his audience. I just don't think many view him as a stud muffin though.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

My theory is that both men and women consider looks when it comes to potential partners, but in different ways. It's just one man's theory, so take it as such, and disagree if you want, but please don't hate me for it lest we send this thread to lock-ville.

For men, there are is a certain range of what they consider attractive that they go for, which tends (not always) to be more broad than a woman's range, and they will be INITIALLY attracted to that woman based solely on looks. The closer she comes to that man's particular ideal (different for every man, though some features are more popular than others), the more likely the man will want to put in the time and effort to be with her. But when a woman falls outside of that range, it's a deal breaker. When a woman falls within that range, but is not the ideal, then personality comes into play. This is only for the INITIAL attraction, though, not for the long-term (beyond one or two dates). After that, personality can become a deal-breaker.

For women, initial attraction based on physical appearance takes on a much narrower range, according to that woman's particular preference among men's physical features (every woman's preference is different, though some features are more popular than others). Essentially, a man is "cute" if he's something like a 8-10 on a 10 point scale, though some prefer 9-10 and some 10's. If a man's looks don't fall within that particular range (and since most men's looks don't), this is NOT a deal-breaker. This is where personality comes into play, but it's only a general impression of the guy's personality that women can see when it comes to the initial attraction. If she sees "chemistry," which I take to be based on how well the woman's impression of the man's personality fits her general personality preference, then that will make him attractive to the woman, despite that she doesn't find him very good looking. Note that this is again only for the INITIAL attraction. Many women find that the guy that thought was kind turns out to be a jerk.

In any case, I think both the single men and women among us should work on improving both our personalities (overcoming SA) and our looks if we want to maximize our chances to find and keep someone special. That is not to say that working towards an idealized version of what an "attactive" person is will necessarily get that person an SO (again, some prefer looks and personalities that are directly contrary to the popular ideal), but it will increase the chance that _more _people will find that person attractive. So, to all my fellow SAers, both male and female: hit the gym and get yourself some therapy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

1applehearts1 said:


> Do guys care more about physical appearance than girls?


Yes.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

A lot of sociological polls had shown that women value looks just as much as men do. But I think it usually depends on what are your goals in a relationship, if it's just a fling, booty call or a brief romance than there's no reason for you to care about the personality of your partner, yet if it's something long-term, only an idiot would be picking his/her mate based entirely on looks.


----------



## april showers (Jun 27, 2009)

I think it's rather complicated. I've seen more couples where the girl is more attractive than that guy, rather than nice versa. 
At the same time though, unless you're absolutly drop dead lovely, looks don't really help if you don't have the right personality to attract a guy. So if you're shy, quiet and avoidant, than chances are you're going to get less attention than a less attractive girl who's bubbly, outgoing, and a little (or very) flirtatious.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Physical appearance is important for everyone-it depends on the individual; not gender specifics.


This is also what I've always though.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Madison_Rose said:


> I have an eye for a good-looking guy. I've also crushed on, and gone out with, guys who I didn't immediately fancy from their looks, but found really attractive once I got to know them. If I was single and looking, I'd never reject a guy just because he wasn't handsome.


yeah same many times guys will become attractive after a while, weird eh

of course women care about looks but i want to know if its more so for men


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

To be honest, I don't think guys start appreciating a woman's personality until they get older. 

In alot of ways, men mature slower than women.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

VanDamMan said:


> To be honest, I don't think guys start appreciating a woman's personality until they get older.
> 
> In alot of ways, men mature slower than women.


I somewhat agree. I find myself becoming more and more accepting of women's personalities as I grow older. This may also have to do with the maturity of the woman as well, but this is a personal thing I want to appreciate more. Some women are flat out jerks though to be honest. My biggest obstacle is not to take it personally.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

i dont think its gender specific either. for me its money....... :clap


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

in my opinion, yes. my only worry is that they'll choose looks and then find out the girl is kookoo crazy. and subsequently dump her. I'd hate that to happen to me.


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> i dont think its gender specific either. for me its money....... :clap


lol yeah I wouldn't say it's gender specific. It's natural to be attracted to someone's looks before their personality. In terms of relationships, both are equally important I would say.

When it comes down to one night stands and random hook ups, looks might be the only thing either party cares about. I definitely wouldn't say men are more shallow than women though, that's a bit unfair.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I care more about personality in the same gender/opposite gender.

If you think about it we are all just attracted to the personality. If a girl cut their hair short and got really muscley and wore guy clothes then other girls might be attracted to her because she has the personality of a guy. Vise versa for guys.

Then your personality projects into your looks. If you a rougher person you will probably opt out for the rougher clothes then if someone is attracted to that personality type then they will be attracted to that "look".

I doubt I'm making sense xD.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

They probably do but I don't think caring about looks is any worse than caring about personality. It is thought of negatively as shallow and something that is less than personality but the fact is both good looks and good personality are positive traits, one is easier to identify than the other.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello22 said:


> i dont think its gender specific either. for me its money....... :clap


:lol.....awesome!!


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Studies actually show that men are more picky about looks, but women are more picky about everything else!!!! For me as a man, women's appearances have mattered, but I don't expect perfection.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Women definitely notice physical appearance, but are more likely to be turned on by a good personality than a man is, I think. 

Women who aren't conventionally attractive seem to become physically attracted to men who aren't conventionally attractive, while I don't often notice the inverse to be true. 

Of course, these are just generalizations that don't apply to everyone.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

VanDamMan said:


> To be honest, I don't think guys start appreciating a woman's personality until they get older.
> 
> In alot of ways, men mature slower than women.


Wait women have personalities? JUST KIDDING.

it is amazing though how someone you may not think is that attractive initially becomes beautiful when you get to know them. And vise versa


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Rasputin_1 said:


> it is amazing though how someone you may not think is that attractive initially becomes beautiful when you get to know them. And vise versa


I agree.

Personality is so underrated.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Rasputin_1 said:


> Wait women have personalities? JUST KIDDING.
> 
> it is amazing though how someone you may not think is that attractive initially becomes beautiful when you get to know them. And vise versa


Yeah, this is actually a problem for me. I find myself more attracted to a woman the more I get to know her. Unfortunately, by the time I'm really attracted to her, I've become her friend, and to pursue a romantic relationship becomes impossible for her.

In my conversations with the women I know, it seems that a lot of them seem to not want to ruin a friendship by getting involved romantically, despite the fact that they have come to get to know the guy and find that he is a great guy. Perhaps in this way, since it seems a many of men I know fall for their friends after getting to know them, men care more about personality than women do, at least when it comes to long term relationships.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

Everyone cares about looks, be it ourselves or others. But at the end of the day that aspect accounts for only a small minute percentage of any person. 

I like smart girls, be it what size and shape I just like a women who can think! Thats my turn-on!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Rasputin_1 said:


> it is amazing though how someone you may not think is that attractive initially becomes beautiful when you get to know them. And vise versa


I rarely like the appearance of a guy I don't know (when I do, it's because I think they have a kind look), while I end up liking the appearance of every person I grow to like, even if I initially thought they were particularly unattractive for some reason.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Its complicated.
Do looks matter to me ? Definitely.
However, I have had crushes on quite *different* looking girls.

What I mean is, just because you look a certain way, it doesn't mean that guys won't like you. Even if a woman sees a man dating someone who looks nothing like herself, it doesn't mean that that same man will not find her sexy as well.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

VIncymon said:


> Its complicated.
> Do looks matter to me ? Definitely.
> However, I have had crushes on quite *different* looking girls.
> 
> What I mean is, just because you look a certain way, it doesn't mean that guys won't like you. Even if a woman sees a man dating someone who looks nothing like herself, it doesn't mean that that same man will not find her sexy as well.


This is true. Looks are in the eye of the beholder. What one man may like another man will not.

for example, everyone always says how Angelina Jolie is so pretty, and I just find her really weird looking, not my type at all


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

^ I agree with the above. Everyone thinks Brad Pitt is hot and Johnny Depp while I am not attracted to either of these actors.

Give me Van Hansis any day over these two.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

1applehearts1 said:


> Do men care about physical appearance than girls? i am just curious. if so is it since men are more visual? ive always wondered about this...how picky are men when it comes to looks too?


It seems to be equally important to both sexes. Though women will swear up and down that they value personality more than any other attribute. Put a less-than-average looking guy next to her with everything she could possibly want in a s/o, emotionally, and she won't spare him a second glance.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Some may think I am disingenuous when as a male I say I don't consider physical appearance when looking for relationships except if they are on the extremes of the scale (extremely unattractive or attractive). What I consider important is a kind, caring personality. I don't care about sense of humor. 
This is not how I was in my teens with raging hormones but I guess I am getting older now and experiences have changed my my perspective. (relationship experience is still zero)


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Uhh I think so. I'll probably get flamed, but guess what, I have heard MAN AFTER MAN AFTER MAN say it themselves.

Do girls do, or not, that's another thing, but i'm pretty sure, it's at/near top of the men's list...



SAgirl said:


> ^ I agree with the above. Everyone thinks Brad Pitt is hot and Johnny Depp while I am not attracted to either of these actors.
> 
> Give me Van Hansis any day over these two.


Oh, thank God. Brad Pitt in particular, I have never been able to fathom that one. Even when I was 10 or 11 my friends were mooning over Jonathan Taylor Thomas "JTT" and I didn't get it. Then it was Leonardo DiCaprio. Now it seems to be Robert Pattinson.

When I told someone that Erlend Øye was one of the MOST attractive men in the world for me, he REFUSED to believe me. He made such a big deal out of it and I was a little hurt. (Oh well, he dropped me years ago, and I still love Erlend. :boogie)

__
https://flic.kr/p/1423225009

People also have difficulty believing that I like Rick Moranis, well I have since I was little!! I have very unorthodox taste apparently, that's why I recognize I"m a "freak" lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I used to think that men do care more about looks, but not anymore. the more i talk to guys of various ages/backgrounds, the more I discover that it's pretty much equally divided amongst both sexes. Appearance can start things off, but ultimately there are other characteristics that matter more. 

And sure, there are people that only care about appearance, but I don't think that is the sole prerogative of either sex.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Tiffx said:


> lol yeah I wouldn't say it's gender specific. It's natural to be attracted to someone's looks before their personality. In terms of relationships, both are equally important I would say.
> 
> When it comes down to one night stands and random hook ups, looks might be the only thing either party cares about. I definitely wouldn't say men are more shallow than women though, that's a bit unfair.


What about all those ugly guys that sweet talk women and get laid that night.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

It seems to matter less as I get older. Personality is what makes someone attractive.

I doesn't matter how good looking someone is, if ya can't stand em, ya can't stand em.


----------

